# Who feeds Wainwrights Grain Free DRY food



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi just wanting ppl opinions on wainwrights grain free dry food as I'm looking at changing Tilly's food from MWH as Tilly bn on it bout 8m but she's put on bout 0.5kg since bn on MWH I've reduce her food to 80g n increased her exercise but she still not losing weigh n she needs to lose bout 1kg.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed duck and rice, which only has rice and oats in I believe.


> It is free from wheat gluten, maize gluten, barley gluten, soya and dairy products


I found it very good for my dog who had an upset stomach through much of her puppyhood. Trialled many foods and only found a few that she could tolerate. 
I have not found any noticeable gain/loss in my lot. They maintain a healthy weight on it which I was finding hard with my youngest dog, I do feed her a bit more than recommended to keep her weight on. 
I add hot water and the food expands a bit (nervous of bloat). 
The quality is consistently good, they seem to enjoy it. It is reasonably priced so I often add meat or swap for meat. 
I have used a pro-biotic alongside which has firmed the poos a bit otherwise they can be a little soft. No wierd colours though or behaviour issues. No gas or stomach issues. 
The company will send out generous samples if you contact them.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Howl said:


> I feed duck and rice, which only has rice and oats in I believe.
> I found it very good for my dog who had an upset stomach through much of her puppyhood. Trialled many foods and only found a few that she could tolerate.
> I have not found any noticeable gain/loss in my lot. They maintain a healthy weight on it which I was finding hard with my youngest dog, I do feed her a bit more than recommended to keep her weight on.
> I add hot water and the food expands a bit (nervous of bloat).
> ...


Shes bn on WW duck n rice before MWH n put on weight with it n it's was only 8% fat so I'm assuming it's the rice that made her gain weight so that's why Im looking at grain free option


----------



## Cottydogs (Apr 8, 2013)

Eddie (Beagle) has ulcerative colitis and has just finished 8 weeks on Wainwrights Grain free (rabbit variety), garnished with Ww tray food. It suits his condition - nice dark, firm but not too hard poos. Certainly no loss of weight. I think Pero GSD GF is also worth a look at, larger pellet size and about 30% cheaper. However it's is only delivery free for two bags, (and I only have two dogs these days).


----------



## Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> Hi just wanting ppl opinions on wainwrights grain free dry food as I'm looking at changing Tilly's food from MWH as Tilly bn on it bout 8m but she's put on bout 0.5kg since bn on MWH I've reduce her food to 80g n increased her exercise but she still not losing weigh n she needs to lose bout 1kg.


Hi. I feed one of mine the Grain Free White Fish variety and her weight has remained stable over the last few months since I started (she has trouble with a sensitive stomach and runny stools on grains). If you try it and it seems to agree with your dog, you can order online and subscribe (if the offer is still on) and you get every 5th bag free if I remember rightly.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Cottydogs said:


> Eddie (Beagle) has ulcerative colitis and has just finished 8 weeks on Wainwrights Grain free (rabbit variety), garnished with Ww tray food. It suits his condition - nice dark, firm but not too hard poos. Certainly no loss of weight. I think Pero GSD GF is also worth a look at, larger pellet size and about 30% cheaper. However it's is only delivery free for two bags, (and I only have two dogs these days).


You can buy Pero GSD at Just For Pets. Their price was not bad last time I saw it there.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion dyslexia and nightshifts are a bad combo . I am on Skinners at the moment which is grain free. Found issues with wainwrights as it was still causing stomach issues on occasion. 
Mine are on field and trial duck and rice. I found it more affordable for my dogs.
Have you tried supplementing the portions with something low calorie such as vegetables or splitting the portion over the day?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I feed WW Grain Free Rabbit variety and so far have found it to be a decent enough food, not causing any issues so far.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> I feed WW Grain Free Rabbit variety and so far have found it to be a decent enough food, not causing any issues so far.


Wot Dog u got Leanne77 just out of interest? How long u bn feeding WW?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Howl said:


> Sorry for the confusion dyslexia and nightshifts are a bad combo . I am on *Skinners at the moment which is grain free*. Found issues with wainwrights as it was still causing stomach issues on occasion.
> Mine are on field and trial duck and rice. I found it more affordable for my dogs.
> Have you tried supplementing the portions with something low calorie such as vegetables or splitting the portion over the day?


No, Skinners D + R is not grain free...

Whole rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Howl said:


> I feed duck and rice, which only has rice and oats in I believe.


----------



## Louiselola (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey I've just started white fish and veg as Lola has a allergy to something causing her itchy skin which has now blown in to a full blown stinky staph infection, she was on royal canin also keeping her off grass, I've noticed no behaviour issues or gas she has firmish stools (never been hard) just hope it makes her skin more comfortable. Xx


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

rachelholmes said:


> Wot Dog u got Leanne77 just out of interest? How long u bn feeding WW?


Well, the dog who is fed it the most is a GWPx, and then the collies also have it at times. They have been raw fed for the majority of their lives so i'm paying particular attention to see how a kibble diet affects things like their coat etc. Like I said, so far so good. Poo's are good (still a bit of a fright after raw poo's!), no changes to their coat, no upset tums.

I have been feeding WW since February.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Emma is the only one out of the 3 of them that has a Grain free diet for health reason's of having acid reflux and is much better on a grain free diet.

She has Wainwrights GF Turkey and veg mixed with Vitalin chicken and potato and she seems to do very well on them both with no problems.

It maybe worth taking a look at the Vitalin G/Free as its quite low in fat


----------

